# waste remediation (mining)



## sallyk

Y sigo subiendo preguntas pero es que tengo dificultades encontrando la palabra correcta en español.  ¡Gracias otra vez a todos!

Water Remediation?


----------



## MHCKA

En realidad no hay algo como remediación de agua (traducción literal), el término remediación se aplica a suelos y sedimentos principalmente. 

Hay un término que habla de _remediación de sitios_, luego entonces este término debe traducirse como *Remediación de cuerpos de agua*.

En sentido estricto remediación no es lo mismo que restauración, hay que poner atención en esta sutileza que tiene serias implicaciones legales.

Saludos de un ingeniero ambiental mexicano.


----------



## sallyk

Sorry, I meant: WASTE REMEDIATION.
¿Entonces sería... remediación de desechos?


----------



## MHCKA

*Waste*:= *residuos*

Desafortunadamente tampoco existe algo como remediación de residuos, se remedian elementos naturales (suelo, sedimento, cuerpos de agua superficiales y subterráneos); los residuos se generan, minimizan, reusan, etc...

Me temo que el texto original tiene un error conceptual. Quizás si describieras a que se refiere este título podría ayudarte a desentrañar que quiso decir el texto en inglés.


----------



## sallyk

No es oración, es un brochure de una compañía que ofrece ese servicio entre otros:
Mining and Minerals Processing: Waste remediation.


----------



## MHCKA

Quizás entonces no sea un término de Ingeniería Ambiental y sea de Ingeniería de Minas, habrá que ver si algún IM puede ayudarnos.


----------



## cirrus

MHCKA seems to be on the money - water remediation raises eyebrows - decontamination might work but without further context we are just guessing.


----------



## Xeralf

Recuperación de Suelos, los suelos estaban en mal estado y los pones en mejor estado, restoration, restauración seria ponerlos en un estado previo, original, al que estaban tras lo que sea que les haya pasado, recuperación, sencillamente, recuperas, cierta condición, capacidad o estado.

Recuperación de Aguas, lo mismo me vale, pero claro, es mas un elemento tan dinámico como estático asi que suena y tiene/puede tener otros significados 

Remediación de aguas. Las aguas están “enfermas”, las aplicas un remedio y por lo tanto las aguas son remediadas.

Reclamar terrenos es por ejemplo cuando se gana terreno al mar. Tambien se usa para recuperar el uso de suelos (land use) es decir, según el caso puede ser también o incluir recuperación o restauración.

Un saludo
Xeralf


----------



## cirrus

Xeralf said:


> Recuperación de Aguas, lo mismo me vale, pero claro, es mas un elemento tan dinámico como estático asi que suena y tiene/puede tener otros significados
> 
> Remediación de aguas. Las aguas están “enfermas”, las aplicas un remedio y por lo tanto las aguas son remediadas.



Where have you come across water remediation before?  It's a totally new one on me and I've been working in regeneration for ten years.


----------



## Xeralf

It might not be of use in your working environment. It might even be wrong English or new thing. A simple google search gives you 50.000 entries including some good ones such as companies offering their services for something to do with “water remediation”, whatever it is.

In any case, I was just answering a question/post by somebody and merely for translataion porpouses. But, now that you ask…. Some scientific articles…

Warner, SD, Author Warner Scott D. Warner, Scott D. 
*Climate change, sustainability and ground water remediation: The connection*
GROUND WATER MONIT R 27 (4): 50-52 FAL 2007

Gultekin, I, Author Gueltekin Isil Gueltekin, Isil , Ince, NH, et al.
*Synthetic endocrine disruptors in the environment and water remediation by advanced oxidation processes*

J ENVIRON MANAGE 85 (4): 816-832 DEC 2007

Jiang, JQ, Author, Reprint Author Jiang Jia-Qian Jiang, Jia-Qian , Wang, S, et al.
*The role of potassium ferrate(VI) in the inactivation of Escherichia coli and in the reduction of COD for water remediation*
DESALINATION 210 (1-3): 266-273 JUN 10 2007

Bearcock, JM, Author Bearcock J. M. Bearcock, J. M. , Perkins, WT, et al.
*Accelerated precipitation of ochre for mine water remediation*
GEOCHIM COSMOCHIM AC 70 (18): A42-A42 Suppl. S AUG-SEP 2006

Polubesova, T, Author, Reprint Author Polubesova Tamara Polubesova, Tamara , Zadaka, D, et al.
*Water remediation by micelle-clay system: Case study for tetracycline and sulfonamide antibiotics*
WATER RES 40 (12): 2369-2374 JUL 2006


----------



## cirrus

Thanks for that. I was thinking about groundwater decontamination as being a possibility but haven't come across it before.


----------

